# Black Friday and Cyber Monday predicitions.



## MannDude (Nov 22, 2013)

Probably can't legally make 'bets' on here for offers we suspect to see, but I'm calling this out now.

Somewhere between the timeframe of Black Friday and Cyber Monday we will see a 10GB RAM VPS, OpenVZ (of course), likely being offered from Buffalo. I do not doubt we will see 6-8GB RAM VPSes at the laughable 'lowend price range' ($7/mo), and I am sure there will be at least one company trying to outdo everyone else's insane offers by upping the ante and offering more.

Now, of course no one in their right mind should buy into anything like this for anything at all remotely important. But I get this tingly feeling that someone will stoop to an all new low this year.

I may be wrong though. Time will tell.

Make your Black Friday and Cyber Monday predictions for the industry.

(Note: I'm not saying I want any of these deals, I'm quite happy with what I've got and don't mind paying a realistic price for a decent service. I'm not wanting fake resources, so don't misinterpret this as a wish list or anything. Simply a prediction I have for a crumbling and desperate portion of the lowest part of the barrel that is the lowend industry)


----------



## drmike (Nov 22, 2013)

Funny topic.   Better watch before someone thinks we are drunk on the haterade.

10GB of RAM you say.  Woop woop, the sound of the police. Boo ya kah!

I don't recall seeing many 6-8GB of RAM offers over at low end laughables.  Someone may have run a 6GB.  

Yes:



> VPSDime – $7/Month 6GB RAM OpenVZ (Dallas)


That's the single offer that big and none bigger. 

I can't see anyone running a 8 or 10GB offer unless they have a big fat RAM box sitting empty.   But hey, imaginary resources are the stuff of daydreams over there on that other site.

I guarantee any company pushing these crazy deals or other massive loss plans will be on fringe of failure/turn over in < 6 months.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 22, 2013)

drmike said:


> Funny topic.   Better watch before someone thinks we are drunk on the haterade.
> 
> 10GB of RAM you say.  Woop woop, the sound of the police. Boo ya kah!
> 
> ...


I'm not naming companies because I'm not going to narrow it down. There are a slew of providers who may take a bigger loss and offer this, even if it's just a publicity stunt or an attempt to draw customers in that may go with a slightly more realistic offer elsewhere. I hope I'm wrong. I think the 6GB offer wasn't even a special event or holiday pricing. Was just a random offer. Unsure if 8GB has happened in the past, but it wouldn't surprise me.

I only speculate we'll see 10GB this year because... well... someone has to try to stand out.

Like I said, I hope I'm wrong. But I would not act surprised if I saw a limited deal like that. With all these companies going belly up, merging, selling, and dumping clients it seems some of the bottom of the barrel providers in this industry are more desperate than ever for sales.


----------



## peterw (Nov 22, 2013)

I am hoping for some cheap 128MB yearlies in non standard locations.


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 22, 2013)

I would love to see some IPv6 only deals coming out more, i am embracing IPv6 here  

But well, these LE* you know =) pretty sure what MannDude said going to happen  ^_^


----------



## budi1413 (Nov 22, 2013)

Maybe 2gb openvz vps for $10 per year.


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 22, 2013)

budi1413 said:


> Maybe 2gb openvz vps for $10 per year.


$1/year - only at a specific location.


----------



## peterw (Nov 22, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> I would love to see some IPv6 only deals coming out more, i am embracing IPv6 here


Real >20$/year ipv6 only offers.


----------



## SrsX (Nov 22, 2013)

Well...

10GB Ram VPS - probably from ChicagoVPS

I'd like to personally see an Xen offer with 512mb-1gb ram.


----------



## NodePing (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's hoping we'll see some locations other than the normal US, Europe montage.  Do they have Black Friday in Russia?


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 22, 2013)

my prediction: CVPS will offer an IPV6-only 64MB plan for $7 monthly to celebrate the launch of their new offshore location at Cyberbunker


----------



## SrsX (Nov 22, 2013)

NodePing said:


> Here's hoping we'll see some locations other than the normal US, Europe montage.  Do they have Black Friday in Russia?


I honestly do not know about Black Friday in Russia, I don't believe so though.


----------



## mtwiscool (Nov 22, 2013)

I think we will see 16GB Ram offers.

(and no thats not from me as my big ram for dirt cheap host is in early planning).


----------



## scv (Nov 22, 2013)

mtwiscool said:


> I think we will see 16GB Ram offers.
> 
> (and no thats not from me as my big ram for dirt cheap host is in early planning).


16GB $7/mo LIMITED TIME ONLY!!!! (RAM may include up to 99% added swap space)


----------



## Erawan (Nov 22, 2013)

Some people might get 32GB for free, but that's only from Localhost


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Nov 23, 2013)

I can see GreenValueHost doing a 8GB RAM Offer on a E3 box.


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2013)

Wait I got it.

I know what we are going to see amongst that pile... Well were until I went ruining it 

An offer from the B2Net hosting mafia... You know, Aim2Game, SSDVPS, etc.   Annual plan(s).


----------



## scv (Nov 23, 2013)

Is that the guy with the 130LB testicle in your avatar? :blink:


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2013)

BINGO!


----------



## Coastercraze (Nov 24, 2013)

How about some true "low end" offers...

5 GB

50 GB

64Mb

$5 / yr?


----------



## Hannan (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm sure will see some crazy offers. hopefully the quality be good though ;p


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 24, 2013)

Hopefully sales will increase for all!


----------



## Nick_A (Nov 24, 2013)

Reverse psychology - 50% price increase for Black Friday!


----------



## Coastercraze (Nov 24, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> Reverse psychology - 50% price increase for Black Friday!


That'd be a true Black Friday then.


----------



## peterw (Nov 25, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> Reverse psychology - 50% price increase for Black Friday!


On your usual 38% discounts it would be a 12% black friday tax


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 27, 2013)

First offer that I might use:



> *Edis:
> Get ready for this years #BlackFriday offer: 35% OFF all #OpenVZ plans - coupon-code BLKFRI - valid FRI to MON.*


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 27, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> Reverse psychology - 50% price increase for Black Friday!


-50% off!

Just make sure to put the - in a really small font. /kidding


----------



## Kakashi (Nov 29, 2013)

Coastercraze said:


> How about some true "low end" offers...
> 
> 5 GB
> 
> ...


I never understand how any company could make any sort of profit on this. I mean the IP costs and support overheads alone wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## drmike (Nov 29, 2013)

The above was funny.... Then I just looked and RamNode is a special on LEB:

 $13.92/year 128MB SSD OpenVZ and more in Atlanta, Seattle, and Amsterdam

The compares to prior offers at $15.60 and $14.88 for seemingly the same offering.  Well this has 10GB of disk vs. 5GB in the prior offers.

Still crazy pricing if you ask me.


----------



## earl (Nov 29, 2013)

Was really looking forward to spending a lot of money today, but really could not find a decent deal.. the best was $50 credit for DO..


----------



## drmike (Nov 29, 2013)

drmike said:


> Wait I got it.
> 
> I know what we are going to see amongst that pile... Well were until I went ruining it
> 
> An offer from the B2Net hosting mafia... You know, Aim2Game, SSDVPS, etc.   Annual plan(s).


Like I said.... Black Friday offer from.... Servermania which is the new operating name for B2Net... Same company that owns the other brands that are constant ad spam on LEB --- Aim2Game, SSDVPS, etc.

See: http://lowendbox.com/blog/black-friday-servermania-7month-1gb-xen-hvm-windows-vps-in-los-angeles-and-buffalo/

Do I call them or what?


----------



## Coastercraze (Nov 29, 2013)

Kind of surprised LEB doesn't have "Buffalo" as a permanent link in locations. Maybe confusion or perhaps they're ashamed of Buffalo.


----------



## drmike (Nov 29, 2013)

Coastercraze said:


> Kind of surprised LEB doesn't have "Buffalo" as a permanent link in locations. Maybe confusion or perhaps they're ashamed of Buffalo.


They can't / won't top link in the geography section to Buffalo as there is literally no top level random shopper in their right mind shopping for services in Buffalo.

It is only through cut throat unreal expectations per dollar that things look favorable in Buffalo.   Usually a multiple prong compromise...  Based on cost, perceived loss in case of provider failure / balancing downtime vs. dollars spent.

It continues to be wrong headed over there with offers.  5 Friday offers,   2 of them = ColoCrossing = 40%.  Lower than running monthly average but still higher than reality reflects on provider distribution.


----------

